# Soolie Brausefitz  ist laut Buffed.de in Eisenschmiede und in der Sengenden Schlucht



## MarkusKohl (11. Februar 2007)

Hi,
lauft Buffed.de ist "Soolie Brausefitz" in der "Eisenschmiede" und in der "Sengende Schlucht".

Diese Phänomen ist mir bei vielen Personen aufgefallen. Ist das irgendwas in der Datenbank durcheinander?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Thoa (11. Februar 2007)

Habs mal ins richtige Forum geschoben. Auf deine Frage habe ich auch keine Antwort. So etwas kommt jedoch öfters vor und habe ich auch schon bemerkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (12. Februar 2007)

MarkusKohl schrieb:


> Hi,
> lauft Buffed.de ist "Soolie Brausefitz" in der "Eisenschmiede" und in der "Sengende Schlucht".
> 
> Diese Phänomen ist mir bei vielen Personen aufgefallen. Ist das irgendwas in der Datenbank durcheinander?
> ...


Nein die Datenbank ist nicht durch ein ander.

Das Problem ist,
wenn Du BLASC nutzt,
und einen NPC im Visier hast, und nach XY Geportet wirst, ist für ne ganz kurze Zeit der NPC im Visier.
Und dann wird der da gemeldet in der DB: 
Das ist alles.


----------



## MarkusKohl (18. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Nein die Datenbank ist nicht durch ein ander.
> 
> Das Problem ist,
> wenn Du BLASC nutzt,
> ...



Hi, 
kann man das nicht irgendwie abfangen? Ich bin auch bei einer anderen Seite angemeldet(Seite kann ich per PN an Dich schicken Roran, wenn Du willst), die auch einen Uploader haben, der Daten sammelt. Bei denen ist das Problem nicht, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob da von Hand eingegriffen wird.

Ich habe eine weiten Fall, allerdings bei einer Hippogryphenmeisterin
http://www.buffed.de/?n=10897
Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies auch durch Porten kommt, denn die ist in der selben Karte an sehr vielen verschiedenen Stellen.

Gruß
Markus

P.S:
Finde Eure Seite aber trotzdem supper, und suche meistens hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliah (20. Februar 2007)

ich finds cool das Ragnaros einem so quasi in jedem Land begegnen kann ;-)


----------



## Crowley (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Markus,

das Problem ist bekannt und ärgert uns schon seit geraumer Zeit. Mit der neuen Profiler-Version 2.5.0 wurde das Posisitionserfassungs-System etwas geändert und wir hoffen dem Problem mit statistischen Methoden zu Leibe zu rücken zu können. Wenn also Ragnaros verhältnismäßig oft in MC gesehen wird und eher selten in IF, dann wird das demnächst nicht mehr angezeigt.

Allersings wird es noch etwas dauern, biss wir mit dem neuen Verfahren genug Daten gesammelt haben um die Anzeige darauf umstellen zu können.


----------



## Epikuros (21. März 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> das Problem ist bekannt und ärgert uns schon seit geraumer Zeit. Mit der neuen Profiler-Version 2.5.0 wurde das Posisitionserfassungs-System etwas geändert und wir hoffen dem Problem mit statistischen Methoden zu Leibe zu rücken zu können. Wenn also Ragnaros verhältnismäßig oft in MC gesehen wird und eher selten in IF, dann wird das demnächst nicht mehr angezeigt.
> 
> Allersings wird es noch etwas dauern, biss wir mit dem neuen Verfahren genug Daten gesammelt haben um die Anzeige darauf umstellen zu können.



Vielleicht könntet ihr in eurer Website einen Link einbauen mit dem man entsprechende Fehler melden kann, ein Admin könnte dann einfach die falschen Einträge aus der DB löschen. Es ist ja auch so dass bei den Items manchmal Mobs in Regionen gelistet werden, die bei der Infoseite des Mobs nicht mehr stehen. Gegf. kann man also wohl mit einer SQL-Abfrage die DB säubern.

Das Problem rührt offensichtlich daher dass der jeweilige BLASC-Client annimmt, sich in einer anderen Region zu befinden. Und dann steht Ragnaros eben in Eisenschmiede und nicht dem Geschmolzenen Kern... Man sieht hier sehr oft ganze Listen von Mobs in anderen Regionen, die es dort gar nicht gibt. Bei Items sind es ganz die gleichen Mobs - gleicher Name, gleicher Level, gleiche Dropchance - aber in eine andere Region versetzt; wobei man sich denken kann dass ein "Verirrter Brachlandkodo" schon wahnsinnig verirrt sein muss wenn er im Arathihochland auftaucht...


----------

